

inDinero (YC S10) peers into your company’s financial future - jlm382
http://venturebeat.com/2010/08/20/indinero-peers-into-your-companys-financial-future-invites/

======
barmstrong
inDinero is a cool idea. One thing I've wondered after seeing it - why the
focus on projecting future cash flows?

To me the killer app is making financial statements for businesses easy.
Simplify the complex process of getting a good income sheet and balance
statement each month.

Does anyone else feel like the focus on _projecting_ is a distraction from the
real value of the product?

It could just be me as a programmer not trusting the projection, or finding
little value in it, because I know it's based on limited information. For
example, if I know I'm going to buy $5k worth of ads tomorrow, and I know
inDinero has no way of knowing this yet (because it's just an idea in my
head), then the projection is wrong. What do you think?

~~~
arram
I'd agree with this. I was having problems with Quickbooks last week, so I
tried some of the major online accounting services, including Xero, Outright,
and Quickbooks Online. Of these, InDinero was my favorite. Though I still
think they're going to have a hard time overcoming the chief advantage of
Quickbooks - that my accountant knows it.

~~~
alttab
Usability will effect retention and adoption rates - but overall doing a
critical business function better or easier than their competitor - Quickbooks
- will be the winning factor here. This means financial statements, tax
planning and integration, and proactive alerting and real-time status.
Branching out to integration with Freshbooks for invoicing and billing (as I
believe they have done) along with multi-user, tiered accounting and HR
integration (they do most of the accounting for small businesses), and
resource planning.

------
dusing
When I connected my freshbooks account I got this email. Pretty clever, they
probably get good feedback from this by offering a seemingly direct connection
to devs.

Hi there,

Hope the FreshBooks integration is working well for you! Wondering if you have
any additional ideas or suggestions for us?

Thanks :)

\- Chris Zhang (the engineer who built the integration with FreshBooks)

~~~
cjzhang
:D

That's meeeee~ But to be fair, it's not a "seemingly" direct connection, it's
an actual direct connection.

In a company with no sales or marketing or support staff, who do you think
answers support emails?

------
kineticac
awesome coverage everywhere for inDinero! Looks to really be catching on as
something people need and want to use.

------
callmeed
I started a new LLC for some side projects and setup my Chase bank account
with InDinero.

I'm trying not to spend much money (only $7 for our GitHub account so far) but
it's looking like a very solid product. I've already recommended it to a
couple other business owners.

I don't know if this is a crowded space, but I think this is one of the better
recent YC companies in terms of potential (IMO).

------
dusing
Bummer they are down

<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/indinero.com>

